# does anyone still smoke?



## tyler1993 (Nov 8, 2007)

for all you who were weed induced. do you still smoke? if so what strand? and does it seem to help?


----------



## DemonBlood (May 3, 2009)

Nah, I tried recently and it just made it worst.


----------



## lucid (Jan 29, 2009)

i am trying to smoke again mine is not weed induced and when i smoke it does not make it worst is just that i do not enjoy the high i mean what am gonna enjoy if everything in my life is weird i cannot enjoy pot like that. so i been 6 months clean and if by the holidays am fine by fine i mean if a have over come dp,dr i will smoke again but not in big quantities. if your are planning on smoking like this try ''strawberry'' this strain is a indica known for its comforting body high and it reduce anxiety and it only gives you a body high 0% mental high. stay away from sativas like chronic or kush. and sorry if i cannot touch this subject this way on this site i know this is not a marijuana dispensary for me to be prescribing strains. but is better to think outside the BoX....


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

tyler1993 said:


> for all you who were weed induced. do you still smoke?


HELLLL NNOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is the WORST thing you can do if you have DP!!!!!!!!! Ive tried it a couple of times after I got DP and it made it 5 times as bad. :shock:


----------



## lucid (Jan 29, 2009)

and now its gonna happen the same thing `to him cause you put that bullshit in his head(= ATTENTION this is sarcastic smile. EVERY emotion is mental so if you smoke weed and think that it gonna make your dp worst thats what gonna happen but if you smoke and think that its gonna help your dp its gonna make you feel better. valium aka diazepam is a very alike marijuana high if you take it in high doses. i know some people here take diazepam for their dp so why diazepam klonopin valium does not make your dp worst because.. you put in your head that this is medication and theirs no way medication could make you feel bad its going to cure you its going to help. but in reality is other common psychoactive like cannabis. some doctors actually prescribe cannabis for panic disorders anxiety ocd. and it helps depending on what strain you use. just like medication your cant give a person with a psychotic break prozac why cause its gonna make him more manic. you gotta give him risperidona or seroquel. well you cant give a erson with anxiety 100% sativa marijuana like chronic or kush. you gotta give him afgani or strawberry that is 100% indica body high very alike to diazepam. bro if you wanna smoke weed get to cali get yourself a medical marijuana card and find a good doctor that knows about strains.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

lucid said:


> and now its gonna happen the same thing `to him cause you put that bullshit in his head(= ATTENTION this is sarcastic smile. EVERY emotion is mental so if you smoke weed and think that it gonna make your dp worst thats what gonna happen but if you smoke and think that its gonna help your dp its gonna make you feel better. valium aka diazepam is a very alike marijuana high if you take it in high doses. i know some people here take diazepam for their dp so why diazepam klonopin valium does not make your dp worst because.. you put in your head that this is medication and theirs no way medication could make you feel bad its going to cure you its going to help. but in reality is other common psychoactive like cannabis. some doctors actually prescribe cannabis for panic disorders anxiety ocd. and it helps depending on what strain you use. just like medication your cant give a person with a psychotic break prozac why cause its gonna make him more manic. you gotta give him risperidona or seroquel. well you cant give a erson with anxiety 100% sativa marijuana like chronic or kush. you gotta give him afgani or strawberry that is 100% indica body high very alike to diazepam. bro if you wanna smoke weed get to cali get yourself a medical marijuana card and find a good doctor that knows about strains.


Dude, go take your bullcrap theories somewhere else. The fact is benzodiazapines lower your anxiety and marijauna increases it nomatter WHAT KIND it is if you have DP. Ive smoked every strain of pot you can smoke and they ALL still make you HIGH. You dont abuse benzos to get a high in the first place, you take them when your anxiety gets worse. People with DP already feel out of this world, why would they want to do something that makes them feel more out of this world? Thats bullshit and you know it. So stop telling this dude or chick whatever to do something that could potentially make their situation worse. And you can take your _"SARCASTIC"_ smile somewhere else too. And the next time you post, try to type english because it is really hard to understand parts of what you are saying because of your spelling. Peace. :roll:


----------



## lucid (Jan 29, 2009)

1okay sorry man maybe ive come a little harsh on you i am sorry ok. sarcastic smile  just kidding. 2 i am 100% sure of my bullshit theory okay. 3 i have 11 years living in spain that explains my spelling me entiendes cara de chimba... just kidding again. how a body high is going to affect your derealization and if you think it can you haven,t taste every strain me am not so much of a egomaniac i have not tried every strain out there i tasted some more than 40 maybe... well i guess you had allot of free time to taste all those strains. but dude fuck it i feel sorry for you if you tried all those strains and you could not see the difference between one and another there more than 300 strains if you count the medical ones. and there is one for every patient for anxiety and depression you can find the strawberry cough, mandala,satori,sadhu, blowfish,big bang, big domina,grand daddy purple, ect...... i am just giving this individual a advice cause if he is going to smoke weed, its better to first get better ''not obligatory'', and smoke something that can,t make him or her feel down or anxiety. ah and i don,t feel proud of smoking i just do it its like smoking a cig or taking a nap when i am tired.... and sorry if i offend you ed but my dp and dr come from taking prescrption drugs like diazepam and seroquel.... funny ah peace man  true smile.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

lucid said:


> 1okay sorry man maybe ive come a little harsh on you i am sorry ok. sarcastic smile  just kidding. 2 i am 100% sure of my bullshit theory okay. 3 i have 11 years living in spain that explains my spelling me entiendes cara de chimba... just kidding again. how a body high is going to affect your derealization and if you think it can you haven,t taste every strain me am not so much of a egomaniac i have not tried every strain out there i tasted some more than 40 maybe... well i guess you had allot of free time to taste all those strains. but dude flower* it i feel sorry for you if you tried all those strains and you could not see the difference between one and another there more than 300 strains if you count the medical ones. and there is one for every patient for anxiety and depression you can find the strawberry cough, mandala,satori,sadhu, blowfish,big bang, big domina,grand daddy purple, ect...... i am just giving this individual a advice cause if he is going to smoke weed, its better to first get better ''not obligatory'', and smoke something that can,t make him or her feel down or anxiety. ah and i don,t feel proud of smoking i just do it its like smoking a cig or taking a nap when i am tired.... and sorry if i offend you ed but my dp and dr come from taking prescrption drugs like diazepam and seroquel.... funny ah peace man  true smile.


Ok your cool dude.  If the person is going to smoke ANYWAY then yeah, tell him about the strains that cause less anxiety. I did'nt say that there were no differrences in the strains, I said they ALL make you HIGH. Yes some can make you calm a chilled back but you are still HIGH. My point was that people with DP are already "high" in a way and smoking pot could potentially make things worse and I wouldnt take that chance. I used to be a MASSIVE pothead before I got DP, now I despise the stuff because ive smoked a few times after DP and afterwards I felt like I wanted to kill myself because my DP was so bad. That was my only point. I have no problem with you personally though.


----------



## lucid (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah man i been there i wanted to kill myself two but every time i think about it it was a funny concept. so i ended up smoking a joint and thinkin about my stupidity. but man don,t you miss puffing a old good joint just relaxin and enjoying your free time. my depersonalization disorder was caused by seroquel first time i tried it i was fucked no hope fucked. from there things are just getting worst and man i aint gonna stop smoking pot just cause of this bullshit i have 6 months without smoking and if i get better i am gonna start to smoke again in december i wanna give it a year to see how i do. and if i do not get better am gonna learn to smoke pot derealized man i don,t care i need to live my life and forget about this. you know most people with dp and dr are obsessed with insanity i mean fear of going nuts and pot thc intensify feelings so if you smoke pot thinking of dp or crazyness your gonnna freak out what you say its true but it can also be wrong if we learn to think positively.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

A benzo high is nothing like a THC high, just like an acid high is nothing like a opiate high.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

lucid said:


> don,t you miss puffing a old good joint just relaxin and enjoying your free time.


Most of the time I was smokin, I was outside at midnight with like 3 friends tryin to hide from parents.


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

My DP was not drug induced, I've had it my whole life. I have been smoking weed for the past few years and the verdict is still out on weather its helping or hurting me. Honestly I think it depends on my mindset going in. If I am having bad dp when I get stoned, it makes it much much worse. But then again it is very easy to get into a DP mindset while high... it has to do with the way weed makes your mind race so perhaps a strain that gives more of a body high is better then a head high? But I do have to say that weed has enabled me to feel things that I can't normally feel. It enables me to feel emotions and to feel my body. I can actually feel all the tension in my body(I know that does not sound good, but I think it is). It also enables me to feel really happy sometimes or have really great sex, things that are difficult for me otherwise. Also it has given me a lot of insight into what DP is(unfortunately its hard to write down the insights and they are often forgotten. I would have to say that the main problem is that the effects of weed are very unpredictable and there are better drugs out there for people with DPD for sure.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

''I do have to say that weed has enabled me to feel things that I can't normally feel. It enables me to feel emotions and to feel my body. I can actually feel all the tension in my body(I know that does not sound good, but I think it is). It also enables me to feel really happy sometimes or have really great sex, things that are difficult for me otherwise. Also it has given me a lot of insight into what DP is(unfortunately its hard to write down the insights and they are often forgotten. I would have to say that the main problem is that the effects of weed are very unpredictable and there are better drugs out there for people with DPD for sure.''

THIS

alot of my thoughts when high make perfect sense as to whats causing DP, but i always forget them by the time i come home, but i hope that because i have thought about them, there in the mind somewhere, and might be helping to cure me 

however

after a few days off of weed, then i smoked again, i was in DP land again(or stoned...pretty similar feelings to me), and i stopped again for 2 days, and my mind ws clear, and i didnt think i had DP again, so i smoked just one again, and i didnt even enjoy the stone.

conclusion : might just give it up for a while now. and enjoy the fresh feeling for a while.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I relate to the "feeling the tension", I have that sometimes when I'm feeling better and it's strange to become aware of how you feel physically again (I enjoy it, even if it hurts). It only proves how much dp makes you live inside your head, and how calming your mind enables you to reconnect with the "outside world" like your body.
Weed has sometimes made me feel like my mind is totally quiet, like I can observe the world without my usual mind chatter and bonkers imagination, other times (most times) it makes me feel dp'd with anxiety and racing thoughts. I haven't smoked since getting dp 24/7 and I never will...! What other meds/drugs have you been on?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Did you smoke Hasch or Marijuana York? We have much more Hasch than we have Marijuana here in scandinavia, I guess because Hasch is easier to smuggle because a haschkake is much smaller than a bag of weed. This is interresting because Hasch usually is more Indica than it is Sativa. Man how I wish I knew a grower or a dealer that knew his shit. I think a Indica/Sativa clone of about 70% Indica 30% Sativa would be perfect for me. 
Also important is the ammount of DBD in the plant, I?m unsure if that is only the painreleaving component or if it is also the ANTI-PSYCHOTIC component. Yes, good strains of cannabis actually have anti-psychotic properties. I learnt this from a BBC documentary, or if it was Discovery... could have been some other British channel aswell. Very interresting regardless.

Why did I give away my first bong, and burn up the second one 

Peace.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

it's all mental if you smoke weed and don't have a good foundation weed can make that foundation even weaker. It's just your own mind when you don't control your own mind and just let it be infiltrated by all kinds of scary thoughts you'll feel the negative fear energy and just freeze up to the fear. It's all about not trippin just keep coo and don't venture into stupid thoughts and trip out on em and you'll be fine.

I don't recommend it though because dp makes ur mind feel weak


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

backagain said:


> it's all mental


It's also chemical and, while those chemical reactions might be happening in your brain, it's not just mind over matter.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

egodeath said:


> backagain said:
> 
> 
> > it's all mental
> ...


Yes but a lot of the time people lead their own trips down and a lot of it is mind over matter. For instance if I'm constantly having fearful thoughts and have no way to defend myself against them then i'm just going to eventually succumb to panic and go into an existential fear based trip. BUT if I tell myself everything is cool, nothing is wrong and i'll be fine throughout the experience then that's exactly what happens, my mind gets a hold of itself and i'm smooth sailing.

If it was all chemical and if we didn't have a choice in changing our lives then no one would ever change their lives without any chemical altering medications. People change for the better all the time without any pharmaceuticals. For instance if a person smiles at you then something inside of you changes and if a person frowns at you something inside of you changes and this is all natural coming from within, a naturally occuring response due to the meanings of each event. In my eyes life is all perception, it's the perspective that counts and eventually leads to your next choice in life.

So I think if you know some of the thoughts you're getting are going to disappoint you then you must have positive thoughts waiting to back you up so things are balanced. If you look at anything too much from one side you aren't getting a true picture so when you fall victim to depression (sadness) or anxiety (fear) your perspective is filled with too much fear and sadness and so your thoughts pop out from that weak unstable mental foundation with no positive thoughts to stabilize it. It also has to do with your emotional state you're in and i think that's one of the most important factors.

The bottom line is you can't just rely on pharmaceuticals all the time, they won't fix your problems for good, they will create the illusion that your problems are gone just like any other drugs but they aren't gone they are still very much there.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Most people with DP wouldn't touch any recreational drug for a million dollars... but for me they can still be enjoyed occasionally. I personally don't believe that marijuana causes DP - it's just a really convenient scapegoat. It's already been demonized in popular culture as an evil, criminal plant - and many people's DP seems to begin during a stoned panic attack. It's a lot easier to say 'A bad batch of LSD messed up my head' or 'Some laced pot screwed me up'. The reality of the situation is more likely that we all had a strong predisposition to this condition and that if that joint didn't trigger it, something else would have.

Anyways, I still do occasionally enjoy some reefer with friends. The same rules apply for controlling DP when you are stoned or sober - It's all based on your level of anxiety. If you can inhale a few bowls with some friends without anxiety, you'll probably enjoy it. I definitely DO NOT advocate marijuana use for anyone with DP - you'll probably just trip the hell out and ruminate on your condition. But for some (like me), occasional use is fine. Lack of sleep affects my DP more than drug use.

I've never found marijuana to affect my DP positively or negatively. The other drugs I've used in recent years have helped me work through the issues of depersonalization on a far greater scale.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

backagain said:


> Yes but a lot of the time people lead their own trips down and a lot of it is mind over matter. For instance if I'm constantly having fearful thoughts and have no way to defend myself against them then i'm just going to eventually succumb to panic and go into an existential fear based trip. BUT if I tell myself everything is cool, nothing is wrong and i'll be fine throughout the experience then that's exactly what happens, my mind gets a hold of itself and i'm smooth sailing.
> 
> If it was all chemical and if we didn't have a choice in changing our lives then no one would ever change their lives without any chemical altering medications. People change for the better all the time without any pharmaceuticals. For instance if a person smiles at you then something inside of you changes and if a person frowns at you something inside of you changes and this is all natural coming from within, a naturally occuring response due to the meanings of each event. In my eyes life is all perception, it's the perspective that counts and eventually leads to your next choice in life.
> 
> ...


Yes, but my argument is that PHARMACEUTICALS are almost all chemical. THC is a chemical. Sometimes you can control the high, but a lot of the time you can't. People with DP shouldn't be smoking pot and wondering why they spiral out of control.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

I've had dp/dr for 5 years and everytime I've had a panic attack it was because I didn't take control of my thoughts and lead them into a negative fear based obsessive thought pattern. I've had panic attacks on weed and i've had em without weed, i would say the connection is in your own fear based patterns of thought not weed itself. Some people can't handle weed because they can't handle their own thoughts and dealing with their own existence so they go into a panic and create all sorts of scenarios in their own heads.

I've been smoking weed everyday since last june and personally it has helped me gain perspective on my life and i account that to following a set of my own personal guidelines when i use it. I noticed a great deal of my internal mental processes while on it that I couldn't notice while I was sober because I was so blinded by all these negative emotions and thoughts associated with dp/dr. This helped me reflect on how negatively i have changed and helped motivate me to aim for good. You have to find your own way to accept life into your heart


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

Ludovico said:


> The reality of the situation is more likely that we all had a strong predisposition to this condition and that if that joint didn't trigger it, something else would have.


I have been thinking about this _a lot _lately and I have to really really really agree with you on that. I believe that trauma causes dpd in people who are prone to it, and obviously a bad trip can be quite traumatic.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessesaur said:


> Ludovico said:
> 
> 
> > The reality of the situation is more likely that we all had a strong predisposition to this condition and that if that joint didn't trigger it, something else would have.
> ...


Then again, I don't think there's any way I'd be on this site if I hadn't had the bright idea of taking an acid trip every week for three months.


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Jessesaur said:
> 
> 
> > Ludovico said:
> ...


Point taken! I will amend to my statement that on the other hand, drugs can just really mess up part of someones brain. Sorry if I offended...


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

Its probably a bad idea in general, but I just had to add that if you are going to smoke, go for pure indica like black domina, hindu kush, northern lights, etc.

I had some last night and damn, for a good 3 hours I couldn't care less about DP. I was just laughing at everything and as happy as can be. This may have been due to a good mind set going in, or the fact that I had also consumed a huge amount of sugar, but I think its much easier to fall into the DP hell hole when smoking sativa.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Ludovico said:


> I personally don't believe that marijuana causes DP - it's just a really convenient scapegoat. It's already been demonized in popular culture as an evil, criminal plant - and many people's DP seems to begin during a stoned panic attack. It's a lot easier to say 'A bad batch of LSD messed up my head' or 'Some laced pot screwed me up'. The reality of the situation is more likely that we all had a strong predisposition to this condition and that if that joint didn't trigger it, something else would have.


I really don't get the logic here. Ya we had a predisposition to it and instead of us getting DP after giving birth or watching our buddy get blown to bits in fox hole,we got it when smoking a joint. *What's your point? How does having a predisposition to something make weed an innocent party?* We wouldn't trivialize anyone else's story about how they arrived in this abysmal hell, but anybody that comes on here because of drugs, and usually more specifically weed, is made to seem like they were just too pussy to deal 'wif a widdle ole' high'...FUCK OFF!!!! The fear I felt while my brain was going through some giant stormy cluster fuck is just as real as any other trauma. Scapegoat? Go tell that to all the researchers pouring time and effort into understanding why marijuana is doing this to people. Your personal opinion doesn't really count for shit when we have new people, ususally young teens, sharing yet another story about how they smoked and now they're off their rocker. Its the fucking *TRUTH *that marijuana can put people into dissociative states, whether they wanted to go there or not, and whether you believe it or not. I've gone through some seriously fucked up shit in my life but *ONLY* when i smoked weed have i ever experienced depersonalization. So i really wish all you fucking people would fuck off with your "its all mental' bullshit..."Its all mental" is the biggest fucking generalization piece of shit scapegoat there is. What does that even mean? We're not talking about trying to hit out of a bunker on a par 5, or trying to ace a job interview, we are talking about people wigging the F out and losing themselves, their lives!! Nobody is out to get your precious marijuana, so quit feeling the need to defend some bullshit little plant. *If its all mental why smoke then, why not use the power of your brain to make yourself high?* Oh wait I forgot weed is only doing something in your brain when you feel good on it, but when something bad happens it was "just mental" :lol:


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

this dude /\
brings some good insights, i think i may have been blinded by wanting to 'enjoy' it more.
but the cluster thing he says, i can actually remember going through the same thing several times... and after each time, i seemed to fade more and more away into oblivion.
it was as though that was when my mind was complete, and the cluster thing was maybe some kind of destructive thing going on in my brain, it felt like i was proper tripping the first times i took weed, now i dont get anything like that, no matter how much i smoke. some people call that ''the magic is gone now'', but maybe its our brains that are gone now.

really need to give up smoking altogether.

thanks for your post flipwilson, actually made alot of sense to me, and i was one of the ones previously saying its all mental its all in the head, i think there is more to this


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

NumbNeo said:


> this dude /\
> brings some good insights, i think i may have been blinded by wanting to 'enjoy' it more.
> but the cluster thing he says, i can actually remember going through the same thing several times... and after each time, i seemed to fade more and more away into oblivion.
> it was as though that was when my mind was complete, and the cluster thing was maybe some kind of destructive thing going on in my brain, it felt like i was proper tripping the first times i took weed, now i dont get anything like that, no matter how much i smoke. some people call that ''the magic is gone now'', but maybe its our brains that are gone now.
> ...


NumbNeo, I have been following your posts, and I can not believe how similar we are sometimes. It seems that we are both struggling with weed. We both feel the need to keep defending it. And it seems that now we are both coming to the realization that we should give it up because its just hurting us in our current situations.

I really just want to have a clean mind. Weed fogs it all up. I think I am psychologically addicted to it though. I'm not even sure why... why the hell would I want to feel more DP?? Its really like I do not want to face my problems and I want to just help the DP do its thing because I'M SO FLOWER*ING SCARED!!!


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

hey. yeh that pretty much sums up my views on weed at the moment, even though i have an eigth of some stinky shit in my possession lol.
i wish i could smoke weed, without having to deal with the foggy mind that feels soo much like DP at times, and seems to cause an endless duration off feeling zoned out 24/7.
i would try thoughtsonfire thread about ''feeling the desk''', when i was doing that, it was as though i claimed the basis to the clear mind feel again, but it felt as though there was lots of work to get it up to the standard it was at before, when it was crystal clear and flawless.

maybe i will just stop doing it, i mean thats all it is to it. just STOP , its soo simple. yet at the same time, feels pointless to attempt because i already feel destined for fail.
we should try together, we both know its for the best, but id be truthful if i failed at any time, but it would give the incentive i suppose to get back up and try again. 
having dp isnt really practical anymore, i want my emotions back


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

flipwilson said:


> Ludovico said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't believe that marijuana causes DP - it's just a really convenient scapegoat. It's already been demonized in popular culture as an evil, criminal plant - and many people's DP seems to begin during a stoned panic attack. It's a lot easier to say 'A bad batch of LSD messed up my head' or 'Some laced pot screwed me up'. The reality of the situation is more likely that we all had a strong predisposition to this condition and that if that joint didn't trigger it, something else would have.
> ...


You need something to blame other than your own mentality so you blame marijuana. BEEN THERE DONE THAT, it wasn't marijuana that caused you to get dp/dr, it was YOU and your own mental thought processes that lead you to dp/dr and like Ludovico said if you didn't get it from smoking a joint you would have gotten it sooner or later. If you go through life blaming a plant for your problems you will never get better, the problems lie within yourself not in some plant. You couldn't handle your own high so you tripped out and went into a panic mode tripping about all sorts of shit. People get dp/dr from doing no drugs at all and they get it from using all types of drugs, I've experienced both worlds having had it when i was high and getting it sober.

You can convince yourself you're dying or going schizo or having a brain tumor and you will actually believe it because you have fear attached to every thought and that will make it feel real but it ain't real, it's all in your head it's all mental. Your mind is fuckin with you on a daily basis and if you don't come to realize it, you will just be a victim and a slave to all these mental demons having a laugh at you.

BUT on the flipside you fill yourself with positive confident thoughts and see what happens


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

backagain said:


> it was YOU and your own mental thought processes that lead you to dp/dr and like Ludovico said if you didn't get it from smoking a joint you would have gotten it sooner or later.


So the people on here who got Dp from drugs, it has nothing to do with the chemicals breaking their blood/brain barrier, its just their fault? I think that's what you said...hold on I'm still bleeding from my ear trying to comprehend the fact that you just told me my DP is my fault. That is fucking pricless. Not only did you place blame on ME but you also must be psychic cause you claimed that regardless of the weed I would have been Dp in my life. So now we are just destined to be here, choices in life don't matter, and nobody on this forum should be upset because it was just destiny. That logic is laughable.



backagain said:


> If you go through life blaming a plant for your problems you will never get better, the problems lie within yourself not in some plant. You couldn't handle your own high so you tripped out and went into a panic mode tripping about all sorts of shit.


I'm not blaming 'a plant' for my problems I'm blaming the weed for DP. Without Dp my life was pretty fucking easy, pretty fucking great. I never got high, like many that smoke weed and get dp something else happened after I smoked, NOT a normal high. My brain felt like it got put into a blender within 5 minutes of smoking. Thoughts were racing and scattered and it felt like a rush energy or blood, i can't even describe it, flooded my forehead. All I was doing was playing video games man, the weed took me on its own trip and it wasn't fucking pleasant.



backagain said:


> Your mind is flower* with you on a daily basis and if you don't come to realize it, you will just be a victim and a slave to all these mental demons having a laugh at you.
> 
> BUT on the flipside you fill yourself with positive confident thoughts and see what happens


First fuck off if you think you know any thing about my mental demons because you don't. Everybody has their inner 'demons', doesn't mean they are dp. But while this advice isn't awful it rings pretty hollow for most because Dp is not merely a thought disorder. You make the mistake of merely looking at this from a psychological viewpoint when Dp is more likely a physiological problem.

Before you reply and just spout off the same nonsense I just tore up in my previous post why don't you actually answer some of the questions I posed?

Is there a chemical in weed that gets you high? Like i asked before If its all mental, why do people smoke then?

If there are different strains of weed they must do different things and they must vary in potency, right? Wouldn't people just smoke one type of weed then? They obviously don't and they choose certain ones for a particular feeling they wish to get, they expect a certain high. Some claim some are harsh and some are mellow. Seems to me weed is able to vary in its high, so then why is it not even a possibility to you that weed could cause a BAD reaction, regardless of a person' mental state?

Hanging out with friends in the past they would get high and make comments like "wow that was some good weed". Well I'd have to assume if it was good then it did something better than before,we would have to assume its 'doing' something.

Why does a predisposition to Dp make weed an innocent party? Would you use the same logic with people who got Dp after being raped or having a bad break up or having a horrible childhood? Would you tell them "it wasn't your dad beating your mom that was the problem, it was YOU and your mental process." "your dad beat your mom and you went into panic mode, you just couldn't handle it." ...i would doubt it.

Why are the chemical aspects of marijuana ignored by people who defend it? Would you use the same logic with alcohol or lsd, when those things take hold of people is that also "just mental"?

Can someone answer these questions for me, can you make a compelling argument and actually convince me of something?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

pwned! by the way, i like your profile quote


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

i like flip.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

> So the people on here who got Dp from drugs, *it has nothing to do with the chemicals breaking their blood/brain barrier*, its just their fault? I think that's what you said...hold on I'm still bleeding from my ear trying to comprehend the fact that you just told me my DP is my fault. That is flower* pricless. Not only did you place blame on ME but you also must be psychic cause you claimed that regardless of the weed I would have been Dp in my life. So now we are just destined to be here, choices in life don't matter, and nobody on this forum should be upset because it was just destiny. That logic is laughable.


Yes I could see that either way you would have gotten dp/dr because you are completely neurotic to start off with. Yes it is your fault you got dp/dr no one is at fault except YOU, you chose to smoke marijuana and you chose to trip out and have a panic attack. YES YOU ARE THE PROBLEM, yet you cannot realize it because you're too busy blaming everything else around you. You will never get better blaming others



> I'm not blaming 'a plant' for my problems I'm blaming the weed for DP. Without Dp my life was pretty flower* easy, pretty flower* great. I never got high, like many that smoke weed and get dp something else happened after I smoked, NOT a normal high. My brain felt like it got put into a blender within 5 minutes of smoking. Thoughts were racing and scattered and it felt like a rush energy or blood, i can't even describe it, flooded my forehead. All I was doing was playing video games man, the weed took me on its own trip and it wasn't flower* pleasant.


Once again the weed didn't take you anywhere, stop blaming marijuana for your mental problems you will never get free blaming a plant, yes it is a plant and it's easy to blame "weed" and say oh weed ruined my life blah blah blah. You will never get better blaming a plant.



> First flower* off if you think you know any thing about my mental demons because you don't. Everybody has their inner 'demons', doesn't mean they are dp. But while this advice isn't awful it rings pretty hollow for most because Dp is not merely a thought disorder. You make the mistake of merely looking at this from a psychological viewpoint when Dp is more likely a physiological problem


.

There is no evidence of dp/dr being a physiological problem stop assuming just because it feels a certain way it must be physiological.



> Before you reply and just spout off the same nonsense I just tore up in my previous post why don't you actually answer some of the questions I posed?


don't give yourself too much credit, an egoist it's become blatant



> Is there a chemical in weed that gets you high? Like i asked before If its all mental, why do people smoke then?


Why do people get dp/dr without smoking marijuana ask yourself that.



> If there are different strains of weed they must do different things and they must vary in potency, right? Wouldn't people just smoke one type of weed then? They obviously don't and they choose certain ones for a particular feeling they wish to get, they expect a certain high. Some claim some are harsh and some are mellow. Seems to me weed is able to vary in its high, so then why is it not even a possibility to you that weed could cause a BAD reaction, regardless of a person' mental state?


I've smoked 100s of strains and i have a cannabis club card the 2 main differences are the indica type that is more of a stony body high and the sativa type which is a more mental creative type high. That and the trichomes (crystals) on the marijuana plant, there are cloudy trichomes accounting for more of an energetic high and amber trichomes which make a more sedative high. Difference being the ratio between THC and CBD.

The persons mental state will affect the high, marijuana is considered a mild psychedelic and if you know anything about psychedelics the experience greatly differs depending on set and setting. Set being your mind state and the baggage you carry and setting being the environment you are in and the people you are with.



> Hanging out with friends in the past they would get high and make comments like "wow that was some good weed". Well I'd have to assume if it was good then it did something better than before,we would have to assume its 'doing' something.


What are you assuming ? There you are again tripping out assuming things out of your own ass



> Why does a predisposition to Dp make weed an innocent party? Would you use the same logic with people who got Dp after being raped or having a bad break up or having a horrible childhood? Would you tell them "it wasn't your dad beating your mom that was the problem, it was YOU and your mental process." "your dad beat your mom and you went into panic mode, you just couldn't handle it." ...i would doubt it.


Smoking marijuana and Getting raped are too completely different things and how you could make the connection is humourous. For one if you've been raped that is going to have a tremendously negative impact on your mental health and mental thought processes the same goes for a childhood abuse.


> Why are the chemical aspects of marijuana ignored by people who defend it? Would you use the same logic with alcohol or lsd, when those things take hold of people is that also "just mental"?


I'm not sure what you mean by "take hold of people" there are chemical aspects to everything you do and anything you experience be that sober or high. Different reactions take different chemicals so if you're sitting there on your computer angry at me then it takes chemicals and if i'm sitting here laughing at you it takes chemicals. Did you think our nervous system ran on gears and sprockets ?



> Can someone answer these questions for me, can you make a compelling argument and actually convince me of something?


The trouble is you can't convince yourself of anything except what your unstable neurotic mind has to offer and that is the problem not marijuana. Sooner you realize that the better.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

Isn't it fun playing the blame game ? listen buddy i'm sorry but I cant help you, no one can help you in the end. You've got to help yourself.. and you ain't gonna get much better if you can't let go and move on man. You can't go through life blaming drugs for your problems... It ain't gonna do nothin man :lol:

God Bless


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

backagain said:


> Isn't it fun playing the blame game ? listen buddy i'm sorry but I cant help you, no one can help you in the end. You've got to help yourself.. and you ain't gonna get much better if you can't let go and move on man. You can't go through life blaming drugs for your problems... It ain't gonna do nothin man :lol:
> 
> God Bless


If I had gotten DP from drinking Draino or nail polish remover, would you say the same thing? I mean, yes, it would be my fault that I drank the cleaning chemicals, but wouldn't the _cause_ of the disorder be the neurotoxicity of the chemicals?


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

so backagain you reply by basically calling me unstable(since the joint yes), neurotic(most of my life, but who isn't to some degree), and egotistical(hardly, but I know when i make a good argument) and then you answer my questions with your own questions or call the question stupid, bravo thanks for clearing all that up for me.



backagain said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "take hold of people" there are chemical aspects to everything you do and anything you experience be that sober or high. Different reactions take different chemicals so if you're sitting there on your computer angry at me then it takes chemicals and if i'm sitting here laughing at you it takes chemicals. Did you think our nervous system ran on gears and sprockets ?


By 'take hold' I mean like someone who drinks and then gets buzzed or better yet shit faced, the alcohol has a 'hold' on them, they are not creating this buzz mentally, they drank a substance they knew would make them feel like that. Im well aware we don't run on gears and sprockets, those are how robots and droids operate...but anywhoo... There are chemicals in us already, there are chemicals at work right now in the brain. No one here would deny that. So why couldn't another chemical, say..I don't know..um..THC be able to alter the natural chemicals in my head? *Isn't that what drugs fucking do*?



backagain said:


> There is no evidence of dp/dr being a physiological problem stop assuming just because it feels a certain way it must be physiological.


That's why its being studied by neurobiologists and they are looking into meds like Naloxone. Those darn scientists always *assuming* something may be different than the given explanation.



backagain said:


> I've smoked 100s of strains and i have a cannabis club card


Its funny that the only people that ever really defend drugs on this site are pot smokers. I don't think I've ever seen anyone defend ecstacy or LSD(maybe one guy did) on this site especially if it put them here. Many people on here also have no problem ripping into RX drugs and telling us all the bad things those can do. But try and talk about weed in a negative light and all these people get offended and take up arms. *They join a support community for a week and tell people that DP is there own neurotic fault.* As much as these people think they know about weed with all their talk about strains and ratios of chemicals, they ignore the simple scientifically, clinically proven fact that marijuana *CAN* and obviously *DOES* induce dissociative states.

Marijuana is mentioned in most of the DP literature i've ever read and they do specific studies at Mt Sinai and in London to understand marijuana induced DP. You know why marijuana specifically? because they are finding its actually very capable of putting people in dissociative states, which is why they use it 9 times out of ten to induce DP in their clincial studies. Do you think a site like this would exist if it wasnt for drugs? Dp is only this mainstream, i.e. Web forums like this, movies like Numb and articles in national magazines, because marijuana was accepted more or less into our culture(especially the generations in the last 15 years) and now you see a greater influx of people complaining of problems. People like Dreamer on this site are rare as hell, DP disorder is even more rare, but we see it more and more because of drugs.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

egodeath said:


> backagain said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it fun playing the blame game ? listen buddy i'm sorry but I cant help you, no one can help you in the end. You've got to help yourself.. and you ain't gonna get much better if you can't let go and move on man. You can't go through life blaming drugs for your problems... It ain't gonna do nothin man :lol:
> ...


That's a hypothetical question and it has nothing to do with marijuana.

as for mr anti-marijuana i'm not even gonna bother reading through your last post, i'm sure it's the same bs all over again..

laters :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

backagain said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > backagain said:
> ...


backagain, I don't know who you are, and I could only get through a fraction of this thread, but #1 why are you on this board? Do you need help with this or are you out to attack people? You don't seem to need to be here.

I have DP/DR from NO drug and it started when I was a child - I had no clue what the Hell was wrong with me for years and was terrified and confused. I am 50 and know individuals who have lived with this their entire lives. I also have clinical depression and anxiety.

You have absolutely no knowledge (I ascertain this from your comments) about mental illness, neurology, neurochemistry or the brain. About human consciousness, perceptual distortions. Would you say that individuals with stroke, epilepsy, tumors, and head trauma (grey matter damaged) "imagine" DP/DR? For those individuals, particularly those with head trauma frequently have no recourse with medicine.

You obviously don't believe the brain can "get sick."

Visit http://www.nami.org and the link to the DP research center at the IoP in London. Why the HELL are they researching something that is "nothing."

People with your mindset absolutely blow me away.

Oh and visit a great new site and watch the video ... Joey Pantoliano's "No Kidding, Me Too" -- character actor who has clinical depression and was not treated most of his life. http://www.nkm2.org His documentary is a milestone in attacking stigma about mental illness. Watch the trailer.

And read a book and inform yourself.
And again, why are you here? You don't need this site.
I hate to get involved in this, but it is individuals like you with NO empathy that really get my goat.
I also have known flip for some time (from the board) and he gives his all to living as normal a life as possible.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Also, just thought ... if you're backagain ... does that mean your DP has passed. Great. If you're "back again" to torture people, please leave. :roll:
Have you been here to torture people before? :|


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

> backagain, I don't know who you are, and I could only get through a fraction of this thread, but #1 why are you on this board? Do you need help with this or are you out to attack people? You don't seem to need to be here.


No you're completely out of the picture, you read a fraction of the thread and you're assuming i'm here to attack people get over yourself.


> I have DP/DR from NO drug and it started when I was a child - I had no clue what the Hell was wrong with me for years and was terrified and confused. I am 50 and know individuals who have lived with this their entire lives. I also have clinical depression and anxiety.


Exactly you're 50 years old and you still don't know what's wrong with you, i'm sure sufferers are lining up to take your advice :roll:



> > You have absolutely no knowledge (I ascertain this from your comments) about mental illness, neurology, neurochemistry or the brain
> 
> 
> . About human consciousness, perceptual distortions. Would you say that individuals with stroke, epilepsy, tumors, and head trauma (grey matter damaged) "imagine" DP/DR? For those individuals, particularly those with head trauma frequently have no recourse with medicine.


What exactly did your mind "ascertain" from my comments, please i'm anxious to know :lol: yea i'm sure tumors epilepsy and stroke have a lot to do with this topic in your little head but the topic is about marijuana not brain damage. Critical reading skills are needed in your case.



> You obviously don't believe the brain can "get sick."


once again the topic is not about organic brain problems it's about marijuana a plant and the experience of depersonalization/derealization. Learn to read!


> Visit ww.nami.org and the link to the DP research center at the IoP in London. Why the HELL are they researching something that is "nothing."
> 
> People with your mindset absolutely blow me away.


Show me the physical evidence of brain abnormalities with marijuana induced dp/dr sufferers and i'll leave you alone. BUT you won't because you have NO EVIDENCE OF PHYSIOLOGICAL ABNORMALITIES.

people with your mindset leave people hopeless and scared.



> Oh and visit a great new site and watch the video ... Joey Pantoliano's "No Kidding, Me Too" -- character actor who has clinical depression and was not treated most of his life. His documentary is a milestone in attacking stigma about mental illness. Watch the trailer.


maybe i will


> And read a book and inform yourself.
> And again, why are you here? You don't need this site.
> I hate to get involved in this, but it is individuals like you with NO empathy that really get my goat.
> I also have known flip for some time (from the board) and he gives his all to living as normal a life as possible.


Why are you here ? because you don't seem to provide any help to anybody only fear of brain damage and other physical problems..

Please save me the lecture about reading books, you're the one with no reading skills. :x


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh and btw "dreamer*" my name is backagain because i've been here before, actually i've been here since 2004 when this site first opened and i can still remember some posters who used to come here, (janine, sleepingbeauty, soulbrother, revelation, ziggomatic,person3,universetygirl, revelation, livinginhell666 etc.) Since then I've recovered 100 % from my OCD most of my anxiety is gone (just normal anxiety), depression gone, and dp/dr is so minimal i can barely notice anymore and this is from having it 24/7 for YEARS. Now if that progress doesn't mean anything to you or anyone else here then I'll be glad to leave and leave you here scaring people with your brain damage fears.

Have fun.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

backagain said:


> Oh and btw "dreamer*" my name is backagain because i've been here before, actually i've been here since 2004 when this site first opened and i can still remember some posters who used to come here, (janine, sleepingbeauty, soulbrother, revelation, ziggomatic,person3,universetygirl, revelation, livinginhell666 etc.) Since then I've recovered 100 % from my OCD most of my anxiety is gone (just normal anxiety), depression gone, and dp/dr is so minimal i can barely notice anymore and this is from having it 24/7 for YEARS. Now if that progress doesn't mean anything to you or anyone else here then I'll be glad to leave and leave you here scaring people with your brain damage fears.
> 
> Have fun.


This site first started in 1997. The site changed hands @2000-2001. I know every name you're speaking of. And I am aware how a few are doing.

Glad you have recovered. Particularly from OCD. Those I know with OCD (and that includes my husband who is 66 have had it lifelong) and he works fulltime and many days are a struggle. My father, a surgeon, had OCD so I know these illnesses very well. I know others who have responded beautifully to therapy and or medication. It depends on an individual circumstance. Not everyone here has only DP/DR. And there is actually one person here I think posted recently with epilepsy.

However, It is useless arguing with someone like you. I have never changed my screen name or my real name ... see my website. I DO help people through my site and through advocacy and anti stigma.

Why don't you reveal your actual original identity? What are you afraid of? Tell us who you were?
I'll look at your early posts to see.

We are all telling our own individual experiences as well. I suggest you read Dr. Sierra's medical textbook coming out in September. "Depersonalization: The Neglected Syndrome" directed at Medical Students (that is if you have the ability to read). It will be a compilation of the research he has done for some two decades.

Your problem is if you are coming back to give hope to people, attacking them wouldn't be the most constructive way. Did your therapist or doctor if you had one beat you senseless when you first came into his/her office?

Each story here is different. Each way towards healing is different. Walk in someone else's shoes for 2 mintues and figure that one out. I hope to God you have no children, and hope in particular that they never have any illness as they would receive no concern or empathy from you.

Who are you? Really? GIve it up. I smell a rat. And I'm sorry I'm part of this conversation.

Dreamer
http://www.dreamchild.net


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

> This site first started in 1997. The site changed hands @2000-2001. I know every name you're speaking of. And I am aware how a few are doing.
> 
> Glad you have recovered. Particularly from OCD. Those I know with OCD (and that includes my husband who is 66 have had it lifelong) and he works fulltime and many days are a struggle. My father, a surgeon, had OCD so I know these illnesses very well. I know others who have responded beautifully to therapy and or medication. It depends on an individual circumstance. Not everyone here has only DP/DR. And there is actually one person here I think posted recently with epilepsy.
> 
> ...


What a fu-kn hypocrite you are .

Listen I have no interest in talking to you

Like I said you are 50 years old and you still don't know what in the hell you're talking about, you haven't even made half the progress I made and you're sitting there acting like you're some expert. Please save your bull for someone who cares.

If you guys wanna hang out and listen to this old pathetic lady talk about her bullshit neurosis go ahead, but I remember a few members from before having the same arguments with her and i know she's a hopeless cause.

hyp o crite. :roll:


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

backagain said:


> as for mr anti-marijuana i'm not even gonna bother reading through your last post, i'm sure it's the same bs all over again..


 What you meant was 'I'm not even gonna bother reading through your last post, because you may have made some valid points and I don't want to admit I could possibly be wrong"... but thanks for answering none of the questions I or others posed to you, I feel very enlightened now. Also, I am not anti-marijuana, smoke away for all I care, I just don't appreciate people making claims about something that are contrary to the facts...oh and telling people DP is their fault.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I seriously think its time for










Your verbal abuse towards Dreamer is over the line. GTFO.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow you're so cool on the internet *** :roll:

i've been banned before it doesn't mean shit i could come back here with another user name anytime I want I.P. ban or not I think they realize that seeing as i've been banned before by request.

If you really want me to spice things up in here i could



> What you meant was 'I'm not even gonna bother reading through your last post, because you may have made some valid points and I don't want to admit I could possibly be wrong"... but thanks for answering none of the questions I or others posed to you, I feel very enlightened now. Also, I am not anti-marijuana, smoke away for all I care, I just don't appreciate people making claims about something that are contrary to the facts...oh and telling people DP is their fault.


You wouldn't know the facts if they bit you square in the ass. Learn to stop blaming plants for your problems and maybe you'll get somewhere in this world you mental midget. Your posts have the tendency to lower i.q. points below room temperature and that's the reason why I didn't read your ignorant post not because I thought you had anything enlightening to offer. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=19702

Oh, Look, It's even in red font.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Oh, Look, It's even in red font.


Those who can't take criticism aren't gonna grow or get better, they'll just stay the same rotting away in their empty shells they call a mind. If you wanna stay a hermit all your lives and live in your own little mental world where marijuana causes brain damage then so be it. You can continue thinking marijuana ruined your life but it's not gonna do shit to help that I know for a fact.

Just look at dreamer for a shining example, you wanna have dp/dr for the rest of your life then enjoy. You wanna take dp/dr to your death then so be it.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

i dont think anyone should be banned, personally.
they are both good arguments, for and against, and without this 'argument'(debate) id say alot of things would go un noticed, a least both cases for and against are up here now.

i thank you ultimately.
abusive lanaguage towards dreamer....i see a bit of frustration, but i can see how it got to that point.
banning him would just be the type of thing a corrupt goverment would do.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

NumbNeo said:


> i dont think anyone should be banned, personally.
> they are both good arguments, for and against, and without this 'argument'(debate) id say alot of things would go un noticed, a least both cases for and against are up here now.
> 
> i thank you ultimately.
> ...


Sorry I have a lot of bad publicity around here and i don't wanna attach you to it but finally someone with an ability to accept new thoughts has arrived.

Oh and please someone ban me for sure I'm starting to get deja vu all over again


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

backagain said:


> You wouldn't know the facts if they bit you square in the ass. Learn to stop blaming plants for your problems and maybe you'll get somewhere in this world you mental midget. Your posts have the tendency to lower i.q. points below room temperature and that's the reason why I didn't read your ignorant post not because I thought you had anything enlightening to offer.


Funny how you're the only one hurling insults, a true sign someone has nothing left to bring to the conversation.



NumbNeo said:


> they are both good arguments, for and against, and without this 'argument'(debate) id say alot of things would go un noticed, a least both cases for and against are up here now.


It really wasn't that good of an 'argument/debate because making generalizations(untrue mind you) and not backing them up doesn't cut it. Telling me to stop 'blaming a plant' over and over again is not exactly the rebuttals i was looking for. I'm always opened to being proved wrong, but alas he couldn't do that. He couldn't or wouldn't answer any of the questions posed to him and then bolts, then decides to post again but only to Dreamer so he could throw a couple insults her way too.



backagain said:


> i've been banned before it doesn't mean shit i could come back here with another user name anytime I want I.P. ban or not I think they realize that seeing as i've been banned before by request.
> 
> If you really want me to spice things up in here i could


This statement pretty much sums your intentions I believe. You were looking for a reason to be a dick and this post gave you what you wanted. You seem eerily familar to a person that used to be on here named MentallyIll, same attitude, same bs, and you like to trivialize people DP experience.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

backagain said:


> Oh and btw "dreamer*" my name is backagain because i've been here before, actually i've been here since 2004 when this site first opened and i can still remember some posters who used to come here, (janine, sleepingbeauty, soulbrother, revelation, ziggomatic,person3,universetygirl, revelation, livinginhell666 etc.) Since then I've recovered 100 % from my OCD most of my anxiety is gone (just normal anxiety), depression gone, and dp/dr is so minimal i can barely notice anymore and this is from having it 24/7 for YEARS. Now if that progress doesn't mean anything to you or anyone else here then I'll be glad to leave and leave you here scaring people with your brain damage fears.
> 
> Have fun.


Mission Possible? Hi. You speak some truth, that won't always be welcomed here.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

_We must seek and acquire truth. For it is then that we can act and be prosperous. _

Me. 1987 - Present.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Noodles said:


> backagain said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and btw "dreamer*" my name is backagain because i've been here before, actually i've been here since 2004 when this site first opened and i can still remember some posters who used to come here, (janine, sleepingbeauty, soulbrother, revelation, ziggomatic,person3,universetygirl, revelation, livinginhell666 etc.) Since then I've recovered 100 % from my OCD most of my anxiety is gone (just normal anxiety), depression gone, and dp/dr is so minimal i can barely notice anymore and this is from having it 24/7 for YEARS. Now if that progress doesn't mean anything to you or anyone else here then I'll be glad to leave and leave you here scaring people with your brain damage fears.
> ...


*Yes, "Truth has no special time of it's own -- it's hour is now, always" -- Albert Schweitzer*

*So, MY story, MY truth doesn't count?* You do not know how some of the aforementioned people are doing either. I am honest about my situation as it rings true with a good number of people -- NOT everyone -- *but I am not alone in my experience.* And I always give a disclaimer that my experience is NOT the same as anyone else. *If we want an "honest" discussion, why am I chastised for sharing MY experience. As someone else mentioned two sides of any story are valid in a discussion. Good Lord this is a free country. But insults are neither necessary nor a part of a constructive debate.*

It is like this insanity over healthcare here in the U.S. where people come to blows over their own opinions and nothing is accomplished in townhall meetings across the country. Obama has even been accused by the Fundamentalist Right of not being an American Citizen. :roll:

*There is a section here that provide stories of recovery. Should I go there and lie that I am cured?* Also, you may not know that the administrators of two other DP sites, one my age and one older are not cured and it isn't for lack of trying and they aren't attacked for that. In SOME people, not all, recovery does not come easy, and that doesn't mean I haven't done my damndest to work on not only the DP/DR, but my GAD and depression. And to be honest I don't give a hoot if you don't believe me.

*And I knew I smelled a rat.* Cruelty is unnecessary here. I don't think you should be banned for your attacks unless complaints from many members result in that -- and the moderators then decide if it is necessary. Read the terms of service for this board. Also, I know at least one other site where there are older people with this disorder; that moderator would ban you after one post.

And re: whomever was the expert on various forms of MJ. One thing is for certain, no rec drug is completely pure. You cannot be certain what you are getting unless (like some friends of mine on a farm) grow their own! I have no problem with that. My friend's husband has a lot of pain from a hip problem and has a toke now and again for that.

I have NO problem with rec drugs save individuals who drive under the influence and those who die from overuse of such things -- that is a tragedy.

Are you aware that Harris Goldberg who made the movie "Numb" about DP is not cured. As far as I understand, his experience started with a joint.

*It is one thing to share a positive experience, another to attack someone who has not had the same success as yours, and again individuals who have no doubt accomplished far more than you have in your life.*

I don't mind a good debate, I simply detest attacks. And backagain, it would seem your goal is merely to bait people here, asking to be banned. And you must have your own reasons for that. Self-destructive ones as I see it.

And do look at Joey Pantoliano's brief documentry at http://www.nkm2.org Open your eyes. It will only take 5 minutes of your life. Joey's documentary and his HUGE number of supporters in the entertainment industry who themselves have chronic mental illness have a lot to teach those who are so ignorant. I'm in the process of trying to get him here to Ann Arbor to show his doc. Do you know most healthy people don't believe in OCD and would say you were "pretending" or not trying enough to change those behaviors?

*None of us here have ANYTHING to be ashamed of, save those who hurt each other. And you mentioned in another post that you don't plan to have children as you fear being like your father and hurting your own kids. I could say, "Get a grip, control yourself, you will not be your father you idiot, you have complete control over your actions! You obviously aren't trying hard enough to control your own rage. Get over it!" I would never say such a thing, as I haven't walked in YOUR shoes.*


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

You?re not old Dreamer, around 50 is just around doubling 25. 50 is the new 30. I wish I?m as awesome as you when I?m 50 something.

Be well.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, if the personal attacks can be placed aside by the cannabis advocates, I'd love to continue the debate and hear their defense against the literature that clearly aligns depersonalization and cannabis use.

This paper by Dr. Simeon provides an estimate that 13% of depersonalization disorder patients identify cannabis as the trigger for the disorder.

The following two studies describe patients who have used cannabis and experienced depersonalization as a result, and not just acutely during cannabis intoxication. I don't think anyone is arguing that depersonalization is an effect of getting high on weed, but whether or not it can become a long-term effect after the high wears off and the drug is metabolized and excreted.

i. Szymanski HV. Prolonged depersonalization after marijuana use. Am J Psychiatry 1981 Feb; 138 (2): 231-3
ii. Keshaven MS, Lishman WA. Prolonged depersonalization following cannabis abuse. Br J Addict 1986 Feb; 81 (1): 140-2
iii. Medford N, Baker D, Hunter E, et al. Chronic depersonalization following illicit drug use: a controlled analysis of 40 cases. Addiction 2003 98 (12): 1731-1736

So, have at it!


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

''provides an estimate that 13% of depersonalization disorder patients identify cannabis as the trigger for the disorder.''

just because the patients THINk it, doesnt mean its true surely?


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

NumbNeo said:


> ''provides an estimate that 13% of depersonalization disorder patients identify cannabis as the trigger for the disorder.''
> 
> just because the patients THINk it, doesnt mean its true surely?


Of course it doesn't mean it's true. It means, however, that an expert on DPD saw fit to include this information in a review paper. She treats people with DPD, and has read the literature on DPD, and she engages in research on DPD, so the connection between cannabis and dissociation is clearly deemed important enough for her to include it in the paper.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

it doesnt mean anything though.
she could have put it in either to show the dillusion that pateints KNOW that it was triggered due to cannabis.
or that indeed 13 percent of patients reckon it was caused by cannabis but thus still not proving anything.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Okay, NumbNeo, let's put that paper aside. What about the three papers listed that contend using cannabis leads to prolonged depersonalization?

I'm bringing up those studies in direct opposition to the following claim by backagain:



backagain said:


> You need something to blame other than your own mentality so you blame marijuana.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

sorry i wasnt meaning to attack your statement.

i dont know, i still think it could be one of many potential triggers.
but my own beliefs are more towards it being induced by anxiety/stress/ocd/evnviroment/thought processes
but id be happy to be PROVEN wrong.
its like one of these things we will waist all our times arguing over what caused it and getting no where, theres no definitive answers right now. Everybodies beliefs are as valued as anyone elses really. theres no right or wrong here. yet

but dwelling on what caused it, isnt going to solve much, if were going to give it a chance to recovering, i think its best to stop relying on other people(that might lead somewhere in our life time, maybe not), try and deal with it ourselves the best we can.
i donno, my thoughts are confused as of late, i dont have any strong feeling towards anything really. im like a neutral person,always.it
suck.s


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't think you'll ever be _proven_ wrong in your own case, since the research can only provide what occurs "on average".

Sometimes it is helpful to find the cause of dp/dr since it can be a symptom of something else, rather than a disorder in its own right. This can impact treatment. In my case, it proved fruitful for my physician to conduct tests since he did find the underlying cause of my derealization and treated it accordingly.

It would be foolish of me, as suggested by backagain, to think that I could improve just by changing my mentality.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

sad thing is, i can believe what backagain said. so what does that say about me?

right now , im reading alot to do with memory,anxiety, and all other related things, from a psychology book(only basic though for now) just to try get a better understanding of whats supposed to go on 'up there'


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

NumbNeo said:


> sad thing is, i can believe what backagain said. so what does that say about me?


You're smart.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

NumbNeo said:


> its like one of these things we will waist all our times arguing over what caused it and getting no where, theres no definitive answers right now.


In many respects you are correct. I've had a few debates on here in regards to weed, and ya, they pretty much go no where. This latest 'debate' was sparked by what I felt to be inaccurate and almost offensive claim, that weed was a scapegoat. The gravity of that statement and what in implies to those who know weed sent them to this hell really pissed me off. Thankfully researchers are trying to understand what the hell happens inside peoples brains when weed triggers this. The amount of factors to weigh are staggering and it may be some time before a conclusion is had, but hopefully one day all data will be in.

I have one simple question to anyone on this particular site who claim cannabis plays no role in DP, whether it put you here or not: Putting all debating aside, putting all insults aside, all personal opinions and lifestyles aside, all scientific literature aside, *if tomorrow you woke up free of dissociative symptoms, with a clear head and full range or healthy emotions, feeling that old lust for life, would you smoke again? 
*

Answer that honestly and see what you come up with.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

dude i did smoke again, i continue to do so, and i feel clearer everyday without weed.....like the more days without weed, the more clarity and self imposed i get.
but i just cant stop smoking, my stress levels get too high, and i get easily frustarted to the point, i just shout at anything/anyone. sounds pathetic saying it here, its either the feeling of not wanting to be that stressful person....oir mental withdrawel symptons.

my first TRIPS with weed, made me never want to touch the ''devil herb'' as i called it back then again. i thought i was going to die, but after a while, i ended up getting in to it, and now i probably smoke everynight,there abouts. for the past 2/3 years

theres my sdad life right there.

its so easy to see.

just stop smoking....but I CANT lol right now im about to go have a doob, even though i know i dont really need one.whatsd that all about.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

NumbNeo said:


> just stop smoking....but I CANT lol right now im about to go have a doob, even though i know i dont really need one.whatsd that all about.


That's called a drug abuse disorder. Marijuana is an unlikely drug to form a habit, but when it does, it's real hard to break. I've got plenty of friends who should really stop smoking (DP isn't an issue), but just don't know how to be sober. It sucks. I wish I could tell you what to do.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Theres nothing sad about having a joint in the evenings dude. As for the "does weed cause DPD/DR" issue well, I think that smoking maryjane with too much THC in it can cause chronic(lol) DPD/DR and other mental disorders, but only as a trigger. I mean for people that was borderlining on the disorder and was gonna get it sooner or later. Just as long time depression and anxiety triggered my DPD/DR, weed can probably do this aswell.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

This discussion has occurred numerous times on the board and I refer back to several posts re: this video where a journalist is given IV THC and IV cannabindoid. She is mentally healthy and has two very distinct reactions to the drug. In one case she is totally happily high, in the other she is paranoid and miserable. For her this passes as she has no "predisposition" to psychosis or other mental illness. But there are people with a predisposition who DO have long term negative effects from "skunk" which may have too much cannabinoid and not enough THC.
-----------------------------------------
Perhaps this will help with the discussion, lol.

*You MUST watch the YouTube video. These are experiments going on at the IoP in London. Great place.

Re: IV pure THC vs. cannabidiol experiment: YouTube-fascinating
by Dreamer* on Wed Aug 13, 2008 10:42 pm

Intravenous THC and cannabidiol experiment*

This study was done/is continuing? at the Institute of Psychiatry in London. This is also the place, Kings College, where Mauricio Sierra-Siegert is conducting his DP research. If one seeks an altered state of consciousness, one can get it in a rec drug. It changes how the brain functions. In some people the change seems to "stick." In others not.








from a website I screwed up the link to ... said:


> We've uploaded a fascinating video clip where a TV presenter is intravenously injected with the active ingredients of cannabis as part of the BBC documentary Should I Smoke Dope?
> 
> It's part of an experiment to compare the effects of intravenous THC and cannabidiol combined, with intravenous THC on its own. The mix of both gives the presenter a pleasant giggly high while THC on its own causes her to become desolate and paranoid.
> 
> ...


D
And Inzom, appreciated. I honestly feel anywhere from 8 years old to 80 on any given day.  Age at some point becomes meaningless. I think. :shock: 
Life is a journey, not a destination as they say and a continuous learning experience until the day you die .....


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Theres nothing sad about having a joint in the evenings dude.


There is if you want to stop but can't.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

i quit smoking weed a month ago.. feelin great and i was a daily stoner. dp is ALOT better without it and with a clear mindstate. i do still get drunk alot tho haha!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Comfortably Numb, alcohol is worse than cannabis right?


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm not who you asked for the information, but I believe I can provide an adequate response. It depends on one's definition of 'worse' and 'better', but in general, alcohol has the potential to cause more harm, both in the short- and long-term. It is more likely to cause behavioural toxicity in the form off reckless inhibition, and has a myriad of physical and mental health risks. Liver damage is the most well known health hazard. Less well known is the organic brain damage that can be caused by long-term alcoholism. One is more likely to develop a dependence/addiction to alcohol than to cannabis. Withdrawal from alcohol can cause the "DTs" (delirium tremens) that can, in a worse case scenario, lead to seizures, coma and death. Mixing alcohol with other central-nervous system depressants (like barbituates, benzodiazepines, and opiates) can increase sedation and respiratory distress. History is chock full of people who have intentionally, or unintentionally, ended their life by overdosing on alcohol and pills.

Cannabis causes less harm, and there has never been a reported case of a death caused by cannabis. Really, the only way a lab rat can die from cannabis is to have 20 kgs of weed dropped on its head. Physical damage tends to come primarily from the ill effects of smoking plant matter, which may or may not cause cancer. Cannabis is identified as a trigger for mental illness, particularly schizophrenia; the earlier more often one smokes weed, the more likely one is to develop schizophrenia. If this doesn't occur, long-term use is generally benign. It is correlated with clinically insignificant decreases in testosterone and responses time to event-related potentials as recorded by an EEG. Insignificant in the sense that these measured decreases don't relate to anything in the "real-world" such as decreased sex drive form the testosterone or reaction time to anything. Even heavy, chronic users will return to baseline cognitive ability after abstaining from use for 3-6 months. the effects of alcoholism won't go away after abstaining. Also, prenatal exposure to alcohol is much worse than cannabis.

Hope this answers the question.


----------

